# gun size



## valdez8698 (Feb 22, 2010)

What is the best size of gun for my nine year old daughter?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

i would say a 7mm. just kidding. what is she using it for? squirrels? target practice? i would say maybe a .22. if you give her a .22 though i would suggest making sure she is safe cause a .22 goes a long, long ways


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I bought my 7 year old daughter one of these little 22's. It's a good fit for her.

Crickett Pink Synthetic - Stainless Barrel-Information


----------



## dogstuffer (Feb 19, 2010)

rossie makes a verity of combos like 22& 410 one reciver 2 barrels my son shoots one .his we have 3 barrels for it a 22 a 20ga 12ga fullyrifeld slug barrel w scope i belive they even have some 223 and 22-250 barrels for them. nice little guns singel shot with safety youth and adult stocks the gun grows with them


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

dogstuffer said:


> rossie makes a verity of combos like 22& 410 one reciver 2 barrels my son shoots one .his we have 3 barrels for it a 22 a 20ga 12ga fullyrifeld slug barrel w scope i belive they even have some 223 and 22-250 barrels for them. nice little guns singel shot with safety youth and adult stocks the gun grows with them


These are nice guns and very versatile. I bought one for my son when he was 7. They also come with a .44mag barrel for deer hunting. He has killed squirrel, turkey, deer, and coyotes.


----------

